# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Miaou !

## Nyarlah

Bonjour !

Je suis dans la Vienne, dans une maison de plein pied avec grand jardin, et nous avons recueilli trois chats avec le temps. Je ne connais pas leur age car ils viennent tous de la rue, sauf le dernier que mon ex a récupéré d'une famille qui faisait n'importe quoi avec leurs animaux.
 Mais donc nous avons Grocha, un rouquin pas très grand et tranquille, qui doit avoir dans les 7 ans. Il est assez solitaire comme un vieux grincheux, mais tant que les autres ne l'embête pas, il est tranquille, il lui arrive même de taquiner (pour jouer, ça ne dégénère jamais en bagarre) la deuxième, ma Poupette, qui a dans les 3-4 ans. Il n'est pas très calin, mais ça lui arrive de venir gratter l'affection et là, c'est le champion du calin.
Elle, elle est toute petite. Quand je l'ai recueillie, elle avait ses premières chaleurs et la vétérinaire m'a dit d'attendre la fin des chaleurs pour la faire opérer, ce que j'ai fais. Et là, surprise, elle avait déjà une portée en cours. La véto m'a dit que ça arrivait que les chattes continuent à avoir les chaleurs alors qu'elles sont déjà "prises", du coup c'est pour ça qu'on aurait rien vu. Je pense que d'avoir eu une portée aussi jeune, ou d'avoir été avortée (la véto lui a enlevé les petits dans la foulée), ça a stoppé sa croissance, car elle est vraiment petite. Mais c'est pas la moins robuste, elle a beau faire la moitié de la taille du troisième, le plus jeune et le plus costaud, elle sait s'en faire respecter. Elle est très craintive, et il n'y a que de moi qu'elle n'a pas peur, et accepte les calins (avec moi elle est même trèèèès caline). 
Et donc Perceval, le 3e, qui a deux ans, 3 au mois d'avril qui arrive. Lui, c'est une bonne patte, très calin aussi, qui a été habitué à être en groupe. Du coup quand il marche, il chaloupe, comme s'il devait donner des coups d'épaules pour se frayer un passage, même si maintenant qu'il a grandit, il le fait moins. C'est un grand bênet pas très très malin, mais adorable. 
Voilà pour mes trois colocataires félins. Pour ma part, je m'entend mieux avec eux qu'avec les autres humains, mais bon, je suis un peu sociophobe, alors ça me va très bien ^^

Sinon, je suis ici parce que j'aurai surement besoin de conseils. La vétérinaire m'a donné un drole de conseil pour le plus jeune, et c'est la première fois que j'entend ça, donc j'aimerais des avis, ce que je vais demander dans un topic approprié.

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue a toi sur ce forum et bravo pour toutes ces adoptions. 
Les animaux ne nous decoivent jamais, ne nous trahissent jamais, ne sont jamais mechants, calculateurs ou machaveliques. Je comprends donc tout a fait ton etat d'esprit.
J'espere que tu trouveras de bons conseils et de l'aide par rapport a tes interrogations

----------

